# Where did you get your fish?



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm around this forum, I see alot of fancy pampered Bettas, recently got from aquabid or some other fancy fish shop. They are shiny, and look well treated and healthy. Then I look at my fish Aurora, who just came home from a horrible life in a Petco and... I love him even more  I could have gotten one off a website, but I wanted to try and "rescue" a betta from a horrible life in a little container. Aurora was barely swimming, with his fins folded up when i got him, and just after a day, his upper fin has shot out and hes extremely active. Now the point of this post.. where did you get your fish from? Is anyone else like me, trying to save a Betta's life?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Let's see. XD
I got Murdoc, Marmaduke, Spiridion, Buggsie, Tallulah-Faye, and Stu at Petsmart. I got Buggsie because he looked like he was about to die. 
I got Norm from a person on Kijiji. He was in a really disgusting bowl. o.o
I got Hattie and Peanut (R.I.P) from a breeder
I got Horatio, Felix, and Maisie from Big Al's, 
And I got Nereus and Damon at PJ's Pets.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

All of mine came from Petco :3 Except one, who was a gift. He came from Pet Supplies "Plus".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All of mine came from Petsmart.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Winston - Wal-Mart
Tifa - Wal-Mart (Originally thought to be a female. Definitely NOT. lol)
Nina - Found half dead at Wal-Mart
Cameron - Adopted from a fellow bettafish.com-er.
Damian - Wal-Mart

The reason being for the whole Wal-Mart thing is I tend to come out late at night for all of my shopping needs. XD


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I got Aurora (mine) From the evilest pet co! Da da daa... I am evil :twisted: XD


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got Genie and Alakazam (rest his soul) From Petsmart. =] Unfortunately I think a lot of the fish that come from there are sick. =[ And they sell crowntails when they KNOW the area has EXTREMELY hard water. =/ Makes no sense to me. =/



metalbetta said:


> Winston - Wal-Mart
> The reason being for the whole Wal-Mart thing is I tend to come out late at night for all of my shopping needs. XD


I feel you there. =]

Plus! I found some orange DBVT betas with blue eyes (<3) there a few weeks ago. They're both dead now but if I had the room or the patience to have another betta or two I would've saved one or both of them! Sadly, I don't have the means or the patience for another fish atm. =/


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'm already at 5 water changes twice a week with my boys and girl. If I had to do another I'd explode. 
Though there was this tiny white female with huge eyes I have my eye on at petsmart... I think I'm a sucker for the small ones lol...

But god forbid I upgrade my tanks and get filters lol... The boyfriend would have a fit. I just have to keep sneaking 2.5 gal tanks into the house every month or so and maybe he won't notice 

Anyway... back on topic... Future little white female VT - Petsmart. XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I want a white female, too but I'll have to wait until someone dies before I can get another one. 9 is all I can handle right now.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I got my VT from a locally owned petstore. I got my Mustard Gas from Petco. All the rest came from BettySplendens. The HMs were bred by Victoria and the CTs were bred by Suporn Khumhom (BlueBetta.)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> But god forbid I upgrade my tanks and get filters lol... The boyfriend would have a fit. I just have to keep sneaking 2.5 gal tanks into the house every month or so and maybe he won't notice
> 
> Anyway... back on topic... Future little white female VT - Petsmart. XD


Why don't you get a 10 gallon, divide it in 2, a 5 gallon divided in two, and a couple 2.5 gallons for your favorites on Christmas? You could wrap them up, then put "From Santa to (insert your real name here)" on the cards? Then if he asks be completely sincere when you say you have no idea where they came from. ;]

If you can't tell, I try to play sly/dirty. ;]


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol that's not a bad idea! I've been pretty reluctant to use dividers since I hear all kinds of horror stories about them... but I may give it a shot sometime.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Three of them were gifts. I think they came from some Chinatown vendor.
The one in my avatar is from Thailand, through Aquabid.
And one is from Petco.

Nope, I don't go out of my way to rescue bettas. The closest I've come to that is just feeding and providing a nice habitat for a severly underfed/underexercised betta that was gifted to me.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i got Demyx from Petsmart and i got Helios,Cielo,Jazz and Storm from petco! around here petcos carry the really cool fish...Demyx was a lucky find


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

no one yet, but i am rescuing from petsmart.
(one isall i could talk my parents into) :-(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nancy, Neptune, and Rio came from the GABBA show auction in May.
Poe was adopted from someone who rescues bettas without paying for them and supporting the stores so they can just bring in another fish.
Lee was adopted from someone who rescued him who also did not pay for him.
Aurora, Jaffa, Chaos, Freddie, Zorro, and Demetri were purchased from Petsmart
Alexander was purchased from a LFS here in Savannah.
Jasper and Phoebe were given to me by a breeder in my group
Jane was given to me by a different breeder.
Foxy and Ada were adopted from a former member of this forum.
Damon was purchased from Wal-mart.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

All of my current bettas came from Petco.


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, how many Bettas can you keep track of? I have only one right now...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a pair of males and a pair of females both from Petco. They bring really nice fish here and I think some local breeder drops/sells his fish there too because some cups with the best fish aren't labeled, they just have the SKU written on the lids. I saw a beautiful mustard gas crowntail female that I really wanted to bring home but a cellopane crowntail won me over. 

My first breeder pair will be arriving soon!!!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Both of my boys came from a local pet store called Pet City. Not necessarily planned for both to come from the same store, it just happened that way. I did go there specifically to get Goober. A few weeks later I went back for some supplies and ended up with Helios (yellow crowntail). I almost didn't get him because he was all blah on the bottom of his bowl, but then he suddenly perked up at his neighbour and I couldn't resist! :-D


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Kreios and Deimos are from my LPS

Phobos is from Petsmart

Titan, Irene, Kronos, Comet and Napoleon were from the same LPS as mentioned above

Apollo was from Petsmart

Sam (my first betta) was from a Meijer (yes, they sell fish, but not very nice ones)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I bought 2 of mine from Petco, 1 from Walmart and 2 from Petsmart.


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Petco*

I got mines at petco....petco rules!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, lets see if I can remember... 

Gustav, Napoleon, Pandora, Pansy, Clypso and Raja are from PETCO

Lily and Angel from Petsmart

Beatrix is from Jackie.  

Itty is from Thatpetplace 

Rillian, Oliver, Dumbo and Wolfie are from Walmart 

Wow, that took a while to remember. LOL


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky- Pet Supplies Plus (PSP)

Dragon- Petsmart (PS)


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Tigger ( r.i.p) = lfs
Thor = pets at home
lucky (r.i.p) = pets at home
Flame = lfs
violet = pets at home
yazmin (r.i.p) = pets at home
pablo = ebay
bubba = lfs
aladdin = pets at home


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

MY betta (only one) was a gift...
I think it was my relative's pet store. (not sure he has a pet shop XD)


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I got my boy from a Meijer (kind of like a Wal*Mart, but more of a Midwest thing). There were 3 left, and I think the other two were dead ( :'( ), but he flared at me and I was smitten.

My girl comes from Petsmart. I got her because she seemed to have issues being close to the other girls (stress stripes, flaring, and slight aggression). Now, she's in a split 10 gal. with my boy, who doesn't give a hoot about her, though she tries to flirt with him through the divider. Haha!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Let's see.

Caesar is my Aquabid baby.

Wal-Mart: Juno, Pirate
Petco: Tanya, Aqua, Jaden, Bullet, Blade, King, Galen, Apollo
Petsmart: Nala, Queeny, Maya, Simba, Jaden, Brownie
Paradise Pets: Bacardi


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella, Ivan, and Ferinand are from Petsmart. All different Petsmarts oddly enough. 
King Tut is from a PetSuppliesPlus.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I got all of mine from a local pet store


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

All my boys came from my local Petsmart.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mellow was rescue from petco and so was Rob. I got Terrance from petco, but he's not a rescue.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i got spud from petco!


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Unfortunately before I found this forum(today) I've been through 4 yes FOUR bettas from Pet smart mostly because I listened to their stupid advise. Now I have purchased a 2 gallon tank filter and have it in an area that doesnt drop below 75F. Unfortunately, My guy Pei Mai died tonight. I only had him two days. I'm starting to think that 1) their fish are in horrible shape to begin with 2) Everything they told me was wrong. 3) I'm just cursed.

I'm going back tomorrow fish, water samples and receipt and asking for my money back. I don't know what I'm going to do any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I would be guessing that if the fish died in as little as two days it might have been sick when you got it.
Did you treat the water? Acclimate the betta? Perhaps there is something wrong with your tap water??


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Aven said:


> Hmm around this forum, I see alot of fancy pampered Bettas, recently got from aquabid or some other fancy fish shop. They are shiny, and look well treated and healthy. Then I look at my fish Aurora, who just came home from a horrible life in a Petco and... I love him even more  I could have gotten one off a website, but I wanted to try and "rescue" a betta from a horrible life in a little container. Aurora was barely swimming, with his fins folded up when i got him, and just after a day, his upper fin has shot out and hes extremely active. Now the point of this post.. where did you get your fish from? Is anyone else like me, trying to save a Betta's life?



I no you were just trying to help but you buying that sick bettas in a cup. Just gave that no good breeder a reason to breed more and gave the fish store a reason to put another poor bettas on the shelf. Even thoe you feel bad for them but you shouldn't buy them...


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper (R.I.P.) - from Pet'sMart
Charlie - from Pet'sMart
Jet - from Big Al's


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I got Flash from pets mart. I can't believe I found him!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

my little warf i got from l&ls pets he was the pretty ist one there and i love him


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettalover143 said:


> i got mines at petco....petco rules!


what are these petco rules?


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i think she ment petco rules! like it is awesome.


----------



## bettalover1231 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Bettalover*

I rescued my bettas, Usain (R.I.P.) and RayRay from petsmart after i saw their dirty bowl they were kept in. Usain died of Ich ): but i still have my other betta rayray and hes very perk and happy!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I rescued all my bettas-when I got my fist betta in 4th grade I made a sign saying "Save a betta from a cup!" My latest betta Neptune was dark blue when I got him, now he is turquiose,active, eats better, and has fuller fins!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

mine are from a petstore


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

i got mine from petco he was half dead and the new one im getting fron pet center(small local pet store)


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

pets west (local pet store), Walmart, and petco.

Petco definately had the best variety/colors/assortment of breeds, and best quality water in the cups, (Meaning they were clean and i didnt feel as bad for them as i do for like walmart fish)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Petco. They have the prettiest and healthiest fish where I live. Sometimes the walmart fish aren't so bad but they only have VT's.


----------

